# Centipede photos for book



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 5, 2013)

I have hundreds of great photos, some mine, some from other keepers, and a few I'm waiting on but there are still quite a few I need and others don't even know I need. You could post a thumbnail of your photo in this thread. I have most of the standard species and many life cycle and reproductive images. I did not post a request previously because I'm still not certain what else will come in.

Some needed:
Craterostigmus anything
S.cingulata (not the white form)
Baby Otostigmus rex (I have pics of these somewhere but have not been able to find them).
Close-up shots of lithobius eyes
scut palps from underneath

This is not a want ad since in nearly all cases I am unable to pay for these nor buy and ship copies of the book in exchange since there are very few people that will buy a centipede book (this is not Harry Potter, Hunger Games, or even How to Play Backgammon) and there is simply no budget beyond what I already spent/owe.Why then would you want to offer your best images? The same reason I want to put the book together, because the hobby could use a full-size, full color, hardcover book and to share our love of centipedes and our pets with other hobbyists -much the same as posting photos on the net and yet it would not be so ephemeral. You would keep the rights to your photos though those posted on a permanent website would probably not be used and your name would go directly in the photo description (not hidden in some list somewhere). I realize that some people prefer to post photos on the net for free but would not want to see their work in a printed text, this is only a request for those who may want to help improve the quality of the final text.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 5, 2013)

I would help out if you needed some polymorpha blue form shots. I could probably get some lithobius eyes if I really tried. When do you think the book will be out?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a bunch of different polymorpha but if you have something better than what I've got I'd go for the best. Of course the book won't be out this year. There's an incredible amount of time involved.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll take my pics and send them your way. Is there an email I can reach you at? My blue form is a fantastic one indeed. S/he is a nice blue with banding and white tints. In the head area it's a bright orange. Don't know I'll get as good as I can. If you need pics of lithobius I can get a couple but the eyes may be a bit tricky for me. Sounds exciting!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 6, 2013)

I can use a lab microscope or stereomicroscope to take pictures of the Lithobius eyes but they just don't look very good, the color or depth of field is always off. My e-mail is on my link page in my signature and should be on my profile too.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 6, 2013)

alright sweet! Im always excited to help the hobby in any way even if its taking pictures. I excited for the book and will definitely pick up the book when its released.


----------



## Gel (Dec 6, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I have hundreds of great photos, some mine, some from other keepers, and a few I'm waiting on but there are still quite a few I need and others don't even know I need. You could post a thumbnail of your photo in this thread. I have most of the standard species and many life cycle and reproductive images. I did not post a request previously because I'm still not certain what else will come in.
> 
> Some needed:
> Craterostigmus anything
> ...


Would you be interested in pictures of Scolopendra sp. "Hispañola" ?

I know it's not on your list and I won't be offended if you don't need it  but I thought I'd offer.


----------



## cantthinkofone (Dec 6, 2013)

Gel, you got one of them?! Also feel free to send pics to me as well!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 6, 2013)

Definately Gel!

---------- Post added 12-06-2013 at 08:03 PM ----------

In my first post I tried to write "...and others I don't even know I need." Somehow the first "I" went missing. I'm sure there are some cool species and images I haven't even thought of. Suggestions are welcome too.


----------



## zhangjunduo (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you need some Chinese centipede pictures like R. longipes R.afra R.immarginata Otostigmus (O.) politus Otostigmus (O.) scaber Otostigmus (O.) aculeatus


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 7, 2013)

zhangjunduo said:


> Do you need some Chinese centipede pictures like R. longipes R.afra R.immarginata Otostigmus (O.) politus Otostigmus (O.) scaber Otostigmus (O.) aculeatus


 I have some longipes and scaber but I'd love to see and borrow some photos. Your's might even look different from mine.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 7, 2013)

If anyone is interested in submitting photos for possible/probable use in the book please send in an e-mail and state in that e-mail that they are your photos and they can be used in the centipede book as long your name is listed as copyright holder (you retain the rights to your photos). Include the name you want credited (can be your full name, initials, or username if you prefer). I'll do my best to use any submitted photos unless they look pretty bad. I can stick in some as filler. At this point nobody has sent anything but I am curious if the blue polymorpha is more blue than other blue ones and excited about Gel and Zhangjunduo's images!


----------



## CHLee (Dec 8, 2013)

what about some Malaysian stuff?


----------



## zhangjunduo (Dec 8, 2013)

Otostigmus (O.) politus
yellow form from Beijing




blue leg


dark form

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zhangjunduo (Dec 9, 2013)

Otostigmus (O.) scaber from Jiangsu



Otostigmus (O.) aculeatus from Shenzhen



Rhysida afra from Tibet



Rhysida immarginata from Guangdong



Rhysida longipes from Shenzhen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 9, 2013)

Zhangjunduo, do you have larger versions to send in an e-mail?



CHLee said:


> what about some Malaysian stuff?


 I have a number of things but you probably have better and more since you're there.


----------



## Gel (Dec 9, 2013)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Definately Gel!


Great! I'll keep you posted


----------



## zhangjunduo (Dec 10, 2013)

Pterygotergum svenhedini （the largest and the most fascinating stone centipede in China）




L. (E.) mandschreiensis







Bothropolys sp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking for some good Parotostigmus rex pics.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 6, 2014)

Last call. 
Gel?


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jan 6, 2014)

i have some polymorpha pics but im sure they aren't book worthy. Cant wait for your book!


----------



## Gel (Jan 6, 2014)

PM has been sent


----------



## CALovett (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a nice S. heros arizonensis at around 7 inches, if you're interested. 

Haven't quite figured out the board yet, so I hope I pull this off right.


----------



## Gel (Jan 7, 2014)

CALovett said:


> I have a nice S. heros arizonensis at around 7 inches, if you're interested.
> 
> Haven't quite figured out the board yet, so I hope I pull this off right.
> 
> ...


So jealous!  One of my favourite species! Have yet to encounter one for sale in Canada.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 9, 2014)

CALovett said:


> I have a nice S. heros arizonensis at around 7 inches, if you're interested.


Those are great pictures of my favorite centipede but I may have too many photos of that one.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 11, 2014)

Anybody with an adult "aztecorum" pic?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 22, 2014)

Probably just a few weeks away from Amazon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gel (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't wait!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kat Fenix (Mar 11, 2014)

Very excited to see this. I just got a Vietnamese Giant. 
Unfortunately I can't afford the book at the moment, but when I can I'll pick one up.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 17, 2014)

It did get listed http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616462310 though it's shipped to order since zero copies sold on preorder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (Mar 23, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Anybody with an adult "aztecorum" pic?


Orin I have a few photos that I can send to you of the "aztecorum" in my collection.  I have adults and juvies.  If the photos of the animals that I have are the "species" that you want there are two accomplished invert photographers in our MinnVerts group (advan and papilio) that might be willing to photograph this species for you.

David

---------- Post added 03-23-2014 at 08:06 AM ----------




Elytra and Antenna said:


> It did get listed http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616462310 though it's shipped to order since zero copies sold on preorder.


I just ordered a copy from Amazon.  Thank you for posting the link.

David


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Mar 24, 2014)

I wish I had known you had them!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 26, 2014)

I have this book.  If you're into inverts, you can't beat it on the topic of centipedes, this is it!, no other book out there covers as much.  It's the one to fit in the invert section of your mini-home library.  I see no hope for a better one for years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (Mar 26, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I wish I had known you had them!


To be honest with you I was unaware that you were soliciting photos of that species.  I would certainly have provided you with photos had I known.

David


----------



## fenrirswrath (Apr 3, 2014)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> It did get listed http://www.amazon.com/dp/1616462310 though it's shipped to order since zero copies sold on preorder.


I sent you a message months ago if I could could get a heads up so I could preorder this book, I just ordered a copy now that I saw this thread luckily. I'll try to spread the word about your new book, I've been dying to have a book such as this for years.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 3, 2014)

Sorry, I posted it as soon as it could be ordered (it couldn't be ordered before then, there wasn't a preorder opportunity because these small run books aren't released like a popular book). Thanks!


----------

